# Contador descendente 15 - 0 con CI 74LS90



## ElTox (Nov 8, 2009)

Hola, buenas, pues les comento mi problema, necesito diseñar un contador descendente de 15 a 0, y que cuando llegua a 0, regrese nuevamente a 15 y repita el ciclo indefinidamente, esto debo mostrarlo con dos Display de 7 Segmentos, y debe estar implementado con CI 74LS90 para hacer el conteo, ya busqué en las hojas de datos, pero pues estoy muy verde todavia en esto de la electronica y no les entendi nada 
bueno, pues de antemano les agradezco, y ojala y me puedan ayudar.

NOTA: En sí mi problema es hacer el conteo descendente, lo de desplegar la informacion en los 7 Seg. creo que puedo hacerlo ops: jeje

Aqui les pongo la hoja de datos del 74LS90

Ver el archivo adjunto SN54LS92J.pdf

Ver el archivo adjunto SN74LS90_DS.pdf


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 8, 2009)

Hola ElTox

El 74LS90 solo cuenta en forma ascendente.
para que paresca que cuenta en forma descendente, solo conecta unos inversores entre el contador y el decodificador BCD a 7 segmentos.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## ElTox (Nov 8, 2009)

Ya lo pude hacer, muchas gracias, me sirvio mucho tu consejo, y pensar que llevaba horas buscando y releyendo las datasheet 

Muchas gracias


----------



## sergio18 (Jun 2, 2010)

hola, me gustaria saber si puedes ayudarme con un contador decendente de 62- 0 con compuerta 74ls90, segui en consejo de mrcarlos pero no me funciono.
no conocen otra forma?

espero y puedan ayudarm
asta pronto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 2, 2010)

sergio18 dijo:


> hola, me gustaria saber si puedes ayudarme con un contador decendente de 62- 0 con compuerta 74ls90, segui en consejo de mrcarlos pero no me funciono.
> no conocen otra forma?


El *74 LS 90*  no es una compuerta, es un contador.

Para lo que quieres hacer corresponde un contador pre-seteable y con posibilidad de cuenta descendente como la línea del *74 LS 190*


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 3, 2010)

Hola sergio18

Después de un día qué ha pasado con tu contador descendente de 62 a 00 ?.....

Utiliza 2 contadores 74LS190conectados en cascada. uno para las unidades otro para las decenas.
Los pulsos de conteo se aplican a la entrada CP del contador de unidades.
Cuando los 2 lleguen a la cuenta 00 restablécelos a 62 por medio de sus entradas D’s y la de control PL.
Si continuas aplicándole pulsos a la entrada CP del contador de unidades el contador “contará” así:
62, 61, 60,...50, 40, 30, 20, 10, 09, 08, 07, 06, 05, 04, 03, 02, 01, 00, exacto aquí restablécelos a 62.

Fíjate bien: 
Qué compuerta cumple con esta sentencia: hasta que todas las entradas son 0 la salida es 0 ?.....

Entonces esa compuerta de 4 entradas conéctala al contador de unidades y cada que todas las salidas del contador sean 0 la salida de la compuerta será 0 también.

Otra compuerta igual se conecta a las salidas del contador de decenas y también hasta que todas las salidas de este contador sean 0 la salida de la compuerta será 0.

Ya tenemos 2 0’s, uno de unidades y otro de decenas, Cierto ?.

Sabemos que por medio de la entrada de control PL pasamos los datos en las D’s de nuestros contadores a las Q’s y que esta señal en PL para que sea cierta debe ser 0 Cierto ? (Ve las hojas de datos).

Otra vez: Qué compuerta cumple con esta sentencia: hasta que todas las entradas son 0 la salida es 0 ?

Esa compuerta de 2 entradas conéctala a las salidas de las 2 de 4 entradas y la salida de esta a las entradas PL de ambos contadores.

Espero que en el contador de decenas ya este programado un 6 por medio de sus D’s y el de unidades con un 2 en sus D’s

Analiza y estudia este mensaje; ya que lo tengas resuelto adjunta aquí tu circuito. Debe funcionar con todo lo que se dijo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## PaolaMaat (Nov 26, 2011)

hola necesito hacer un contador descencente del 15 al 0 que disminiya de 3 en 3 manejando en contador 74193 la forma de mostrarlos no importa (led o display). Espero puedan ayudarme pronto 
Gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 26, 2011)

Hola PaolaMaat

Pero... Con tan solo el contador Binario 74193 no se podría hacer lo que estás requiriendo.
Además, una vez que llegue a cero qué debe hacer: detenerse o volver a empezar en 15 ??.

Pudieras utilizar un circuito restador que le reste 3 a las salidas del contador y retroalimentar el resultado a las entradas D’s del contador.

Puedes, también, hacer un decodificador que en sus salidas solo dé los números 15, 12, 9, 6, 3.

Tambien se podría hacer por medio de un circuito combinacional que fuera programando las entradas D’s para que en las Q’s solo se muestren los números antes mencionados.


Aparte: Qué simulador utilizas para desarrollar tus circuitos ?
 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## PaolaMaat (Nov 26, 2011)

Debo hacer un contador que sea descendente como pueda, este debe ser delo 15 al 0, bajando de 3 en 3, 15,12,9,6,3,0 y volver a empezar.
Notengo la mas minima idea de como hacerlo si me ayudaras te lo agradeceria de por vida.
El material no importa, solo quiero saber que necesito y como hacrelo.}
Mencionaba lo anterior por que lo marcaban como posible respuesta.


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 26, 2011)

Hola PaolaMaat

Vuelvo a preguntar:
*Aparte: Qué simulador utilizas para desarrollar tus circuitos ?*

Dices: No tengo la mas minima idea de como hacerlo.

Al menos sabes como funciona el contador 74193 ?
Sabes como funciona el Sumador 7483 o cualquier otro sumador ?.
Y las compuertas lógicas, sabes como funcionan cada una de ellas ?.
Has hecho algun contador, cualquiera que sea ?.

Perdón por tanta pregunta.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## PaolaMaat (Nov 26, 2011)

Simulador Proteus
Si se como funciona ese contador,ya he manejado las compuertas y se su funcionamiento.
Y es obvio que no he hecho algun contador alguna vez, por eso es que estoy preguntando.
Gracias por la ayuda...


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 27, 2011)

Hola PaolaMaat

Por lo que mencionas en tu mensaje #11: *Y es obvio que no he hecho algún contador alguna vez, por eso es que estoy preguntando.  *Podemos empezar desde cero. Cierto ?

El contador 74193 con el que pretendes realizar tu proyecto es un contador binario natural, cuenta de 0 a 15(F) en forma ascendente y descendente. Los pulsos para ser contados en cualquier dirección los manifiesta en sus 4 salidas Llamadas Q3(7), Q2(6), Q1(2) y Q0(3). Esos pulsos se aplican a CPD(4) Para que cuente descendentemente y para que cuente ascendentemente los pulsos se aplican a CPU(5).

Cuando está contando ascendentemente y llega a 15(F), al siguiente pulso su salida TCU(12) se hace cierta para volver a su estado falso al siguiente pulso.
Cuando está contando descendentemente y llega a 0, al siguiente pulso su salida TCD(13) se hace cierta para volver a su estado falso al siguiente pulso.
Estas 2 salidas se utilizan para conectar varios 74193 en cascada.

Tiene entrada de Reset(MR14) la cual, al ser cierta, restablece el contador a cero.

Tiene una entrada PL(11) que al hacerse cierta pasa los datos en sus entradas D3(9), D2(10), D1(1), y D0(15) a sus salidas Q’s.

Para que tu contador cuente en forma descendente de 3 en 3 del 15 al 0 debes detectar que cuando llegue a:
15(F) Restablecer a 12(C).
12(C) restablecer a 9.
9 restablecer a 6.
6 restablecer a 3.
3 restablecer a 0.
0 restablecer a 15(F).

Esto se puede hacer de varias formas. Aquí te presento una de ellas. Nota que no utilizo las entradas CPU(5) ni CPD(4) sino la entrada PL(11) y en las entradas de Datos programo el siguiente numero a mostrar en el Display HEXagecimal que tiene el circuito.
Por medio del 74154 selecciono cual programación en los 74125 pase a las entradas de Datos del contador 74193.

Para estudiar el funcionamiento de los IC’s puedes bajar sus hojas de datos de este enlace:
http://www.alldatasheet.com/

Ten en cuenta que lo que para ti es obvio para otras personas puede no serlo. Si has leído algunos de los mensajes en este foro notaras que varias personas preguntan cosas y de esas cosas sí saben.

Pasa el circuito contenido en la imagen adjunta a tu ISIS de Proteus.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Luis Sifakis (May 1, 2012)

Saludos, tengo un problema para diseñar un contador descendente del 12 al 0, ya conseguí hacerlo del 0 al 12, pero aún no encuentro la forma para realizar el proceso inverso. Estoy usando dos 74LS90 y dos 74LS48. Anexo el diagrama del contador del 0 al 12. Espero contar con su ayuda. Muchas gracias.


----------



## miguelus (May 1, 2012)

Luis Sifakis dijo:


> Saludos, tengo un problema para diseñar un contador descendente del 12 al 0, ya conseguí hacerlo del 0 al 12, pero aún no encuentro la forma para realizar el proceso inverso. Estoy usando dos 74LS90 y dos 74LS48. Anexo el diagrama del contador del 0 al 12. Espero contar con su ayuda. Muchas gracias.



Para lo que pretendes, el 74LS90 no vale ya que este es contador únicamente ascendente
Tendrás que utilzar, por ejemplo, el Contador BCD 74LS192 o el Contador Binario 74LS193.
ambos son Contadores Ascendentes/Descendentes.

Sal U2


----------



## Luis Sifakis (May 1, 2012)

Gracias miguelus, es bueno saber que no podré hacerlo con el 74LS90. Ya revisé el 74LS193 para empezar a diseñar el circuito.
Tengo otra pregunta,¿cómo puedo hacer que el contador 0 al 12 empiece en el número 1 en lugar del 0 usando los 74LS90?
Saludos.


----------



## miguelus (May 1, 2012)

Buenas tardes Luis Sifakis.
La respuesta a comenazar en 1 en lugar de 0 con el 74LS90 es similar al Post anterior...
Creo que con el 74LS90 lo tienes "pelín" complicado ya que este CI no tiene prest.
Si utilizas alguno de los los CI propuestos anteriormente, por ejemplo, el 74LS192, lo tendrás más fácil ya que a este integrado le puedes programar en binario un número, por ejemplo un 1 y al llegar a 13 generar un pulso que  carge en los contadores un 1 ..."0001"

Te dejo un Archivo RAR que contiene una simulación en Proteus y su correspondiente PDF.
Este circuito está realizado en torno a un 74LS192 y cuenta de 1 a 12, al siguiente pulso se pone a 1 y sigue la cuenta, te puede servir como base para realizar lo que pretendes.

Sal U2


----------



## ymjavier (May 7, 2012)

hola miguelus
agame un favor puede esplicar teorica mente el contador ya que yo quiero que cuente de 1 a 30 y no lo consigo.
gracias saludos.


----------



## miguelus (May 7, 2012)

ymjavier dijo:


> hola miguelus
> agame un favor puede esplicar teorica mente el contador ya que yo quiero que cuente de 1 a 30 y no lo consigo.
> gracias saludos.




Buenas noches ymjavier.

Intentaré explicarte como hacer que cuente de 1 a 30, bueno en realidad cuenta hasta 29 y al llegar a 30 los contadores retornan a "01"
Los dos 74LS192 están en cascada, cuando el primer contador, U1, llega a... 8, 9, 0, por la señal TCU se aplica a la entrada UP de U2 y este contador incrementa en una unidad.
 Cuando U2 llega a 3 (en realidad es 30), las salidas Q0 y Q1 estarán ambas a "1", estas dos señales se aplican a la entrada de la puerta NAND U3A por lo que su salida pasará a "0".
La salida de esta puerta se aplica a las entradas  PL de los contadores.
PL es "Paralel Load" significa que se carga en los contadores el número que tengamos programado en la entrada de datos, en nuestro caso U2 = "0000" y U1 = "0001"
Si miras el esquema, U1 tiene las entradas de Datos en "0001" lo que es lo mismo  un 1 y U2 tiene las entradas de datos a "0000" que es un 0.
Al recibir ambos contadores un "0" por la entrada PL se pondrán en "01" y seguirá la cuenta...
"02", "03".... así hasta "29" y al llegar a "30" volverá a repetirse el ciclo.

Pon en marcha el contador y fíjate como evoluciona la cuenta.
Si tienes alguna duda no dudes en preguntar.

Sal U2


----------



## ymjavier (May 8, 2012)

gracias mi amigo miguelus que tenga una buena noche
saludos


----------



## ymjavier (May 9, 2012)

hola quisiera que me ayudes con este problenna que temgo estoy ar mando un circuito y quiero que cuente de 2 en 2 y de 3 en 3 en forma ascendente con un pulsalte espero que me puedan ayudar gracias de antemano 
saludos.


----------



## lagos788 (Jul 19, 2012)

Disculpen que reabra este tema, lo que pasa es que no se como hacer para que el contador que subieron por aca vaya de atras para adelante, que es lo que quiero. Disculpen, solo quisiera saber como puedo hacer


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 19, 2012)

Hola lagos788

En el mensaje #6 de este tema describo cómo hacer un contador de 2 cifras.
Tal vez solo faltó mencionar allá que para que cuenten los 74LS190 hay que conectar sus entradas de control E(4) a tierra(Gnd) y con las entradas de dirección de conteo U/D(5) decirle al contador hacia donde contar.
Si esta entrada es 0 contarán ascendentemente.
Si esta entrada es 1 contarán descendentemente.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## lagos788 (Jul 19, 2012)

Ok, ya hice un contador que cumple con casi todo lo que necesito, solo quisiera saber si puedo poner un reset y un una forma de visualizacion decimal dentro de el.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 19, 2012)

Hola lagos788

Sí se puede agregar un botón para restablecer el contador y un SET como se ve en la imagen adjunta.

Para visualizar las salidas de tu contador el cual cuenta en binario natural, hay que agregarle un decodificador de binario a decimal de 2 cifras.
El que me parece más sencillo es el que te adjunto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

